

List of freely available programming books - RBerenguel
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-programming-books

======
makmanalp
I don't want to bother with an account there, can someone post these for me?

<http://www.htdp.org/>
<http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Books/ProgLangs/>
<http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/book.html> -> First edition free

~~~
abraham
Stack supports OpenID.

~~~
sesqu
And unregistered cookie-based accounts.

------
Kilimanjaro
I'd like to have all of them in one site, in html format. But it is time
consuming.

If 80 of us get together and each one post a book then we can do it in a
couple of days.

~~~
pinchyfingers
I love that idea. I'll help.

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Hmm, we need more volunteers unless we want to split at 40 books each.

Or get donations so we can commit time to do it all.

~~~
awa
Or we can automate it :)

------
xtho
It's somehow the same list of books over and over again. This reddit is
probably better suited for a collaborative approach:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/csbooks/>

~~~
Groxx
Oh very nice... didn't know of that one.

Have you considered making a thread of it here? It's a nice list.

~~~
xtho
Ironically, IIRC I found that list through an earlier post on hn. Such a
thread should already exist.

